

Google Classroom Competition Winner Chaufr – Surf using simple voice commands - sinchanb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/glamaiibdeepedcgjdkhdbnmacpfkgje

======
sinchanb
Its on engadget!

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/31/chaufr-lets-you-shout-
sea...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/31/chaufr-lets-you-shout-searches-
yell-urls-at-chrome/)

